# Snapped Screen off



## Curlygirl45 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi, this phone screen is not smashed and the phone is receiving notifications but I am not sure if it can be fixed back together. Can anyone help me with this? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks pretty bad.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If the phone is still working okay, just glue/tape the back back on to try and help protect it from even more damage.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bring to apple store they will tell you if can be fixed


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

You most likely need to change the loop, and you can install it on your phone and be happy to use it.


----------

